# Question about nasty tasting smoked cheese



## jr.s (Jan 30, 2012)

Got my A-maze-n smoker this weekend.  Popped it in and burned oil off for about 30 minutes.  Filled with Hickory sawdust, and smoked 2 trays of cheese for about 4 1/2 hours.  Only burned about 1 row of sawdust!  Nice thin blue smoke coming out the exaust, temp never got above 55 inside the smoker.

I know it needs to age for at least 2 weeks, have all of it vacuumed sealed in the fridge.

The question is:  Should it all taste like 'burn roasted marshmallows' when it first comes out of the smoker?  I wanted to try some before sealing it so I tasted all flavors, and they all have the same nasty flavor.  I'm sure I done everything just like I should, but at this point, it tastes NOTHING like the smoked cheese I buy in the store!   

Please tell me that it won't taste that way in a couple off weeks??????


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2012)

It needs the two weeks to mellow a bit. When it first comes out a lot of folks dont care for the taste.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

It will be fine in 2 weeks. It will be even better in a month. It just gets better the longer it ages. That's why most guys make large batches of cheese. It will stay good in the fridge for months in vacuum packs & each month it tastes better..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 30, 2012)

Ditto

The longer it rests the better. I just opened a vac bag i did in Dec 2010 and it was perfect.


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 30, 2012)

it's pretty nasty right out of the smoker but in 2 weeks it will be a whole new animal. In 3 weeks even better.


----------



## timleo (Jan 30, 2012)

I had some smoked cheddar I bought in the store that made me gag...I wonder if it didn't sit long enough?


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 30, 2012)

I just smoked some this weekend myself & I had the same impression. Just bringing them into the house made my wife complain because they smelt so strong. Got the same replies as you so I guess we'll both see in a few weeks?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

Once they sit and mellow out, the cheese is heaven!


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

4 1/2 hours is a pretty long smoke, but you didn't use a whole lot of dust.  I bet you will love it in two weeks!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hear that it is not very tasty when it comes out of the smoker. But after it mellows it will taste a lot different.


----------



## custom99 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just smoked my first piece of cheese today. I did not even attempt to taste it after reading how nasty it is right out of the smoker. I vac sealed it and stuck in in the fridge. Cant wait to try it in 2 weeks.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 4, 2012)

even after 1 week they  are good. I cheated and opened some of mine today I did last week They are Ok. I used Alder on some and Hickory on the others..


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

ROFLMAO this reminds of the first time I smoked cheese, way before I came to SMF. I let it cool a bit and sliced a hunk and tried it and spit it out. I tossed the whole batch in the trash. I went to the cheese shop where i got it and bought some more. I told the guy what i had done, and asked what I did wrong. He laughed and said you smoked too long, used wrong wood and didn't let it age. He told me how I might be able to  salvage it. He told me wash it once a week for a month with a mild vinegar water let sit for 30 min then dry it. Then let it set wrapped up tight for another month. I went home dug it out did as he said and it turned out fair. It still was heavy on smoke but was not so bad you couldn't eat it. Lesson learned Don't use musket to smoke cheese, smoke for no more then 4 hours, let it age. My second batch I did was much better. Since joining SMF I have tried the 2 week age and it is good but 1 month is even better. The best wood I have used to smoke cheese is a mix of hickory and apple, smoked for round 3 hours. I am waiting to do more cheese till I get my AMNSP. Smoked cheese don't last long in my house.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 4, 2012)

Hoity Toit said:


> even after 1 week they  are good. I cheated and opened some of mine today I did last week They are Ok. I used Alder on some and Hickory on the others..




Any particular cheese better with the alder? I just bought some alder. Normally I smoke with a little mesquite and cherry or apple and have done some with maple.


----------

